# Dyeing- I did it I did it. It looks like a Macaw.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well let me tell you. First I was going to do this tomorrow. Get all my supplies I needed in a case so I had them. I did that. I was soaking my Merino I was going to let it go all day. I down loaded and printed the directions from the woolery. I bought country classics dyes. Kiwi, orhid,lobster bisque and spring violet. Will be buying more blue,yellow, red and turquoise. Good mixing colors. Well my boys walk in the door I thought my kitchen was pretty big.lol All three of us monster mutt and Sassy in there in walks Ozzy wanted to know why he was not invited to the family party. Lol well I went outside said today is better then tomorrow. So I put my old vinyl table cloth down cut up a plastic garbage bag put down my saran wrap do a squeeze on the roving get it all out side make my donut line my dyes up. I put the first color on making sure it goes all the way down get my second dye almost on and thunderstorms coming in real fast. Well I work so fast but I guess I did the job the right way. I beat the storm. Wrapped and in the micro 5 mins rest 15 mins. Another 5 mins then cool down. Well when I was mixing the dye only the powder I did not have my gloves on well I have purple fingers he he he. All the videos I watch they did not have them on. Then when the roving was cool downed I went to take it out of the microwave it was not level and the dye slide out the back all over the inside had to clean that up. Guess I should have waited till tomorrow. Lol I love the colors they remind me of a Macaw. They are down stairs drying. It is 1 lb. Going to have so much spinning this after the bison and the pink fiber.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow....that is beautiful! A successful day.....you beat the storm and your colors are beautiful. Now that you mention it....I don't see the dyers wearing gloves, either. What's up with that?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> Wow....that is beautiful! A successful day.....you beat the storm and your colors are beautiful. Now that you mention it....I don't see the dyers wearing gloves, either. What's up with that?


I wore my gloves threw using the dye touching the roving. I had a teaspoon and a pc. Of paper put the dye on the paper poured it into the bottle. I touched the plate and fingers were sweaty. Well you can figure out the rest. Lol


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

That's so pretty.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I can't wait to see your spinning! I bet it is going to be gorgeous!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Oh! Your Macaw is so lovely, thanks for sharing your dyeing adventure!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

The colors are great! Love it :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

What a crazy day you had. Sure looks like a success. Anxious to see it spun.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice! Can't wait to see it when you finish spinning it.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Love the colors. I want to see it spun up too!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

desireeross said:


> Looks great!


Thank you coming from you makes me feel very good. You are so very talented.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

You sure did do it. Love the combo. It is going to spin up great.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Please post the end result. I bet it will be beautiful.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Wow! Looks like you did a great job. Can't wait to see it spun up! After the second microwave timing, did you leave it alone to cool down completely on its own?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Wow! Looks like you did a great job. Can't wait to see it spun up! After the second microwave timing, did you leave it alone to cool down completely on its own?


Yes I did. I went down about 4 hours later. Then I rinsed it then did vinegar and water rinse, squeezed it out it's still drying but almost finished.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

mama879 said:


> Yes I did. I went down about 4 hours later. Then I rinsed it then did vinegar and water rinse, squeezed it out it's still drying but almost finished.


Thanks mama! I've done very little microwave dyeing.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Thanks mama! I've done very little microwave dyeing.


Paradise fibers has a video on how to do it. One of the guys shows you how a bit slow I also printed out the recipe for how much dye from the woolery, They did not have microwave heating on it.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

OOH! so beautiful. Would love to see it spun and knitted.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

|Just an FYI for when we also manage to dye our fingers, Sof Scrub works very nicely to get it out. I've recovered from turquoise fingers using it.


----------

